# My First Professional Cabinet Job: Completed



## fungku (Jul 3, 2008)

*Cabinet Job: Completed*

*Cabinets for a Veterinary Clinic Dental Surgery and Operating Room:*


 3/4" Paint Grade Maple Plywood Construction.
 Finished with Benjamin Moore Melamine (Low-lustre Alkyd Enamel) Brush and Roller
I framed under the stainless steel sink in 2x4s with 2x6s under the outside rim of it all, because it's heavy and if it were ever filled with water it would be insanely heavy. The long narrow door to the left of the sink is attached to a slide-out side mount metal rack with shelves from Lee Valley.

I forgot to take a picture of the right side. I was in a rush to get to another job after hanging the doors.

They still want me to make a computer desk, so I'll get a shot of the other side later on.

*Before: *



















*After:*


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

It looks like a nice touch of class in a doctors office.Congrats!You should ask them to do the floor.


----------



## fungku (Jul 3, 2008)

JON BELL said:


> It looks like a nice touch of class in a doctors office.Congrats!You should ask them to do the floor.


 Thanks :smile:

The floor definitely needs to be done! But I am outta there for now, thankfully. Got a lot of stuff elsewhere. If I run out of work, I may come back and suggest the floor idea. They also need a new window.


----------



## Tdragon (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, nice work! I have yet to brave cabinet work. But will someday. New floors would really make for better portfolio pics.


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice cabinet work, but the floor definitely could use some help.


----------



## fungku (Jul 3, 2008)

Every single person comments on the floor! haha.. Darn, maybe I shouldn't add this to the portfolio :thumbdown:


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Well, I'll be the odd ball here...I like the floor! lol...*
*Actually I'm getting ready to do another job and I'm going to go with the old timey red/black lineoleum square tiles. Been at Lowes and Home Depot and they still make them...Its a design thing guys....All these things coming back into style. I'm doing a campy/adirondack themed small lodge. Sorry bout that!*

*Trappeur*


----------



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

The floor and the nice cabinetry work give the old school-new school look and feel. I'm ready for my cleaning!


----------



## fungku (Jul 3, 2008)

*Custom Corner Desk*

...

edit: making new thread.


----------

